# How could they even sell this?



## StephenSC (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for the write up. I need a jointer and was looking at this to replace my planer/add jointer. I know now to look elsewhere. Nothing more aggravating than junk tools


----------



## FatScratch (May 11, 2009)

I am really glad I didn't get this. I was just completing my essential woodworking machines last year when this hit the market. Being newer to woodworking, this really would have been a frustration. I purchased the Ridgid jointer and a Dewalt planer, for about twice the cost; but from this review it sounds like I saved 10 times the frustration. I was looking at this unit last week in Woodcraft, they finally had one on display, and it seems pretty flimsy and light for what should be a precision machine.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

There are a few of us that had decent results with the combo planer/jointer bench model. A few things I noticed before picking up the 8 inch version is that the most dissatisfied group had the 10 inch version. Not sure if the issue is related to the manufacturing process for the larger model or the fact that the same motor drives both (which an extra 2 inches on a board makes a big difference on the motor). I had alot of issues setting the knives up when I first got it and would get alot of chatter. Runs pretty good now and was definitely a learning process. Your machine choices are wise and you will probably be happier with the separate machines. I plan on buying the ridgid jointer and planer in the future. In the interim, this model will work for me and I will just use it for short boards when it is replaced.

David


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

When you think about it, this Jet tool does not make sense - a planner and a jointer for less than the cost of most good table top planners.

I also have a Grizzly 6" jointer and it was virtually perfect the day I set it up and it still is.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I guess my question is, why did you accept delivery when the box looked like it went through "hell" ?
And I would have stopped assembly when I saw the stand was missing and bolts were all over the place.

Anyway it stil does not explain why the unit was unusable with warped tables.. What a disaster.

A friend of mine gave me a 12" Jet bandsaw for nothing and the few things I've cut with it were less than satisfactory. I haven't had a chance to "tune it up" but I fear when I do, I'm not going to be happy. So far it's no better than a cheap Delta benchtop bandsaw I bought for $100.00
In the spring I'm going to buy a quality bandsaw I can resaw with.

Anyone with bandsaw suggestions?

I think I'll steer clear of Jet products.


----------



## funchuck (Jan 11, 2010)

David - I did read the reviews on Amazon before purchasing and saw that the 8" model does get better reviews than the 10". They both seemed almost exactly the same. I figured that the most dissatisfied users are most likely to post reviews, whereas the users who had everything working were less likely to post reviews. I decided to take the chance based on the JET name and the fact that it would be perfect for a guy like me. I wanted something smaller and cheaper. I am only a hobbyist, so I did not want to spend too much. This whole experience led me to really appreciate the Grizzly jointer even more.

Jim - When i got home from work, the package was left at my front door. There was no option to deny the delivery. I had to drag the box into my garage, being careful not to lose any small parts (not easy since it was dark outside).

Personally, I would buy a JET again. Not because of this experience, which was awful, but because I found that JET customer service is very good. I get to speak to a person in the USA and they don't seem to be reading off scripted responses. Though, it did bother me that the representative wanted me to use a guaranteed straightedge and feeler gauges to measure the warp in the fence. I was lucky I was able to do that without having to buy it. What I have learned is that I should trust the reviews out there more.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings: I'm really glad I read this review on the Jet product. I was getting ready to buy the Jet 22-44 drum sander, but now I don't know….. Seems like here lately I've been reading a lot of bad stuff on Jet tools.
Makes me leary to not only pass on Jet, but almost every tool anymore. There's only one tool I've been able to count on to be right so far….... Delta. But now days, it's a crap-shoot. I'm lucky I got good tools when I did. So…...... I think I'll hold off for awhile, and stick with my ROS and palm sander. I know I can count on them, even with a little elbo grease…..... lol. keep on keeping on…................. later.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I was also considering this tool as my next major purchase. I was questioning how they were able to sell a combo unit for less money than one good tool. 
I am a big fan of JET , owning a 3hp cabinet saw , 14" bandsaw , Dust Collector w/ cartridge filter , a drill press , and also a mortising machine. I guess I'll hold off on the combo machine until I hear some better reviews . Thank you very much : )


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

If one reads the pulse day after day, it doesn't take long to see a few patterns.

1. Low Cost = Low Quality. 
2. Their is a trend for many (most?) companies to reduce their quality over time.


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

Jet does sell a 12" combo jointer/planer that got some good reviews. Thes smaller ones are clearly something aimed at hobbists and for that price there are bound to be some scarifices. Still from your review seems like the engineering could be a lot better


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Joe and every one , I couldnt agree more , what i often see is a product starts out well, this unit for example, I actually did a review on this tool when it was first introduced , it was outstanding, all things considered, it was coplaner out of the box, set up was quick and easy and it did a super job, couldnt have ask for more, since then i have had several emails conserning the coplaner issue, I know jet has gone to great lengths to try to avoid these issues, but then again, considering they are made overseas or where ever , seems after the inital production gets going, things change , dissapointing to say the least , but I have dealt with enough product evaluations to know these companies do not want these type of issues , profit margins on anything that has a cord is so low, any returns can hurt badly, just shipping alone can be a killer, then comes the other side , if they cant make it cheap it wont sell, but i will say this, i see alot of quality reduction all around, everyone is trying to lower cost, which means lowering quality , its going to be a tough go for some time to come I am afraid , so guys , please check out the reviews and like this , if you have an issue alert others… I really hope this unit survives , because it sure fills a need ,


----------



## Jeremys (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok, fellas…I have the 10" with stand and love it…I could see this tool suckin' out if it were used commericially 8 hours a day 7 days a week…I don't think it would with stand that kind of abuse. It did take me about 2 weeks to get it set up but I've had it for a year now and does everything I ask it to…Maybe I'm stickin' my neck out where it doesn't belong but as a weekend and summer warrior, it works pretty nice. Maybe I just suck at this stuff…


----------



## BigDogBiker (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the review, I was minutes from pulling the trigger on this combo. I'm thinking the 8" maybe the better bet for a combo machine, the reviews are far superior for the 8".

Sorry you had to go through this but thanks for sharing.


----------



## funchuck (Jan 11, 2010)

Jeremy - You got lucky. I wish mine worked out. There is a need for a combo machine like this. I did not want to buy a big 270 lbs jointer and a lunchbox planer. I'm a hobbyist and I would rather have both in one package so I can maximize my small space. I did not use mine commerciallly or anything. Actually, I only ran a few test boards through it to see if it worked. Like CharlesNeil said, I think the first units sold were good, but the later units were not. I bought mine around mid Dec 2009, so it was pretty recent.


----------



## pauldeo (Apr 17, 2009)

Apparently no one else is going to say it, so I will…..Just what exactly did you think you were going to get, from Jet or anyone else, for $420 for a 10" Jointer/Planer combo that weighs 90lbs?


----------



## funchuck (Jan 11, 2010)

pauldeo: I was expecting something that would work. Like I said in the review, the tables were not coplanar out of the box. This would not have been a problem, but when I was able to set them to coplanar, the outfeed table ended up way below the cutter knives. This was because instead of moving up/down, the outfeed table can only be rotated along a screw near the cutterhead. So, if I set the tables coplanar, it was not usuable.

JET could have made the outfeed table adjustable by incorporating the same table lift mechanism that is in their infeed table.

I would have kept this jointer/planer if this thing would have worked. I am a hobbyist and I share my workspace with my 2 cars. This thing was small and light so I can move it around easier.

I mentioned the price ($420) and weight (90 lbs) because for about the same price, I bought the Grizzly 6" jointer and it is built better and much more substantial at 270 lbs. Of course, it is not a combo machine, but my point was, how could the same amount of money buy so much more? I think of JET as a more premium brand than Grizzly and expected more. Especially since my Jointer/Planer was not even usuable after adjustments. If you spend this kind of money, wouldn't you at least expect the machine to work?


----------



## thenickedfinger (Feb 17, 2010)

I have the 12" version and have had no problems with it.


----------



## Phillywood (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, guys! First of all Charles i don't know if it's you or people in CA are just too laid back that u guys are willing to accomodate that kind of purchase. First, I wouldn't even accept selivery; Second, as soon as I see few things are missing for that kind of money you paid, i'd stop and not even bother assembling it. Then, u calles th customer service rep nice while she asked youto go through further expense to accomodate JET, I don't know about that. Anyways it sounds youwer too kins about the whole thing. 
On the other ahnds, did you noticed if the darn thing was made in China? And since when you baught a chineese made itme that was any decent? Ok, Relax! I am not trying to beat up on you, but I wish you best of luck.
Additionally, for the guys like me and whole bunches of you hobbies, I am not sure why you guys don't try to find a veteran who for God forbid has poor health and considering to go out of the woodworking and is selling his tools. this way first of all he can give yousome pointers, also youknow that the tool your buying won't cost you arm and a leg. On the other hands, you get a good quality tool for a reasonable price and it could keep the queen of the house happy. So, you don't really hae to justify your purchase. LOL
I am getting lucky these days and have been able to find great deals on line form some very nice people that either have to move away form town or going out of the bus. , but meanwhile saving a ton.


----------



## GusGia (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi I`m a hobbiest, and I leave overseas, I plan to visit USA on february and I want to buy and JPP planer jointer.
and I know that the measurements of the machine exceed the 62 inches (L+W+H) that you can send in the airplane..

So I want to know if I can take the table the jointer infeed and jointer outfeed (To reduce the volume) so it is not so bulky and be able to dispatch it in the hold of the plane.

Hope somebody could help me with suggestion or pictures of the planner where I could disambled and I need to buy tools as will be a tourist (with all my tools at home)

Regards Gustavo


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I really hate to hear this about jet …..Jet use to mean quality ….but I guess it is a sign of the times ….their motto seems to be ….cheaper is better …but I ask *IS IT REALLY* ? Sorry to hear of all your frustrations :<((


----------

